# naps gear



## RichardBraden (May 4, 2011)

Hi all,, im looking for the naps gear discount code,,, ive come from elitefitness forums ,,,, who do i pm to get the code?


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*RichardBraden* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## M4A3 (May 4, 2011)

You might want to start by posting in the Napgear forum.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  I hope someone here can help you with that.  Not sure myself, sorry


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2011)

RichardBraden said:


> Hi all,, im looking for the naps gear discount code,,, ive come from elitefitness forums ,,,, who do i pm to get the code?



go to their sub-forum: NapsGear.NET - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums


----------



## RichardBraden (May 4, 2011)

srry, i have posted in naps gear forum


----------

